# possible new state record pompano caught in Navarre



## OfcRob

buddy of mine, Jim, sent me this picture. Apparently it was caught yesterday in Navarre. The fisherman is the brother of 1 of the people that runs the pier. Weight was 8.2 lbs, should have used a better scale i think. Current record is 8.25.


----------



## lettheairout

What a stud. He eat an entire shrimp boat? Congrats

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Catchin Hell

That is a stud Pomp...


----------



## JD7.62

Last week, no joke, we saw a school of pomps come through that the smallest fish was over 4lbs with some well over 6! Damn what a fish!!


----------



## recess

what a pomp!!!


----------



## cheesegrits

That is truly a giant pomp!

Did they gaff it? Twice?


----------



## Chris V

Holy Sh#t! That's ridiculous. We caught a near 6lb pomp the other day and were stoked, you would think someone was dying if I caught a Pomp over 8lbs

Bear in kind the Fl state record is also the world record. Did they not weigh it on a certified scale? For record status they would have to I imagine


----------



## Kim

The optical illusion of holding the fish closer to the camera does make it look a lot bigger than it is. If you really want to impress everyone, hold a tape measure next to that bad boy. It is an awesome fish, I just wish that the length and girth were posted as well.


----------



## Bodupp

And now the really BIG question... where do these megapomps hang out when it's not November?


----------



## jjam

That is truly a very nice pomp, curious what made the 2 holes on side of the fish, foul hooked?

Jimmy


----------



## johnboatjosh

don't some folks use really big treble hooks for pier gaffs? maybe the source of the two holes?


----------



## jjam

johnboatjosh said:


> don't some folks use really big treble hooks for pier gaffs? maybe the source of the two holes?


Yep, thanks for the obvious conclusion, I was thinking beach landing.

Jimmy


----------



## Dylan

My lord look how far the prong holes are from each other..stud!


----------



## Chris V

Kim said:


> The optical illusion of holding the fish closer to the camera does make it look a lot bigger than it is. If you really want to impress everyone, hold a tape measure next to that bad boy. It is an awesome fish, I just wish that the length and girth were posted as well.


I agree. Personally I think holding fish forward ruins the picture

Sorry for temporary derail


----------



## flukedaddy

Nice... Must have had to gaff it seeing the holes. Thing is so big it looks like a amberjack. "Nicely done sir".


----------



## RipinLips

Let me ask what could be a stupid questions; is there any chance that could be a permit?


----------



## Chris V

RipinLips said:


> Let me ask what could be a stupid questions; is there any chance that could be a permit?


 There have been far more Permit landed in the N. GOM this year, but the fish in the pic is 100% a Florida Pompano


----------



## CrazedFisher

Congrats! Beautiful looking pompano! Great fighting fish and even better table fare! Landed my largest during April!


----------



## RipinLips

I would like to know how long it was too (that's what she said) I caught one this spring that was 19" and I thought it was huge, but no where near 8 lbs.


----------



## Chris V

RipinLips said:


> I would like to know how long it was too (that's what she said) I caught one this spring that was 19" and I thought it was huge, but no where near 8 lbs.


The weight on a 19" fish can vary but after weighing so many and taking measurements during our spring Pompano Tourney, I'm pretty confident in saying the average 19" fish is around 3.5-3.75lbs and sometimes a little more if loaded with eggs


----------



## konz

awesome fish!


----------



## JD7.62

I talked to the guy that gaffed that fish today. No one had a pier net and they ended up gaffing four pomps lol. Two that were 3.5-3.75 a 4.5 and this one. He said it was 7.2 and not 8.2 though.

Several nice 3lb class fish were landed on blind casted jigs while I was there too today. Kings and lots of cigs and spanish sardines on the end.


----------



## Liki Tiki

Pompano? No. PompaYES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill

Wow! Ive been pier fishing a very long time and have never seen one like that!


----------



## Chris V

JD7.62 said:


> I talked to the guy that gaffed that fish today. No one had a pier net and they ended up gaffing four pomps lol. Two that were 3.5-3.75 a 4.5 and this one. *He said it was 7.2 and not 8.2 though*.
> 
> Several nice 3lb class fish were landed on blind casted jigs while I was there too today. Kings and lots of cigs and spanish sardines on the end.


 Well now I'm just calling BS on the whole thing! Just kidding. I'm curious to know a length though


----------



## OfcRob

thats why i said possibly, just scuttlebutt.


----------



## Bama Dave

Damn I want one like that!!!


----------



## benjarmouche

How many lead weights did he drop down it's gullet before he weighed it???


----------



## Fishermon

The fish measured 22 inches fork and had a girth of about 15” at its widest point. A rusty scale was used on the spot and it recorded over 7lbs. The two bleeding points you see In the pic are from a gaff since no landing nets were available. We were blind casting bumping bottom here and there till this monster hit an ugly old rusted pompano jig /10lbs mono line. The pictured was indeed ‘long armed’ I know, because I took the picture myself on his phone. But, who really cares. Really.!! It is a nice fish and could bet that ‘she’ saw my jig as well but took his instead. 
I know the guy from the pier and I don’t think he is a forum member. Did not know he is family with pier management either. 
So with the above numbers said, what’s the math equation to estimate the weight of a ‘pompano’ fish again?


----------



## thereelguy850

The formula is from nose to fork length .then girth..so it goes 22x15x15 divided by 800 = that will give you the approx weight of your fish.

so your fish is approx 6lbs 18 oz


----------



## Kim

I came up with 6.1875 lbs.


----------



## Fishermon

then i was wrong ..scale was 7 plus so girth had to be greater . btw. It is NOT my fish, I wish it was. I may get a pic or two if i ask ....ill keep ya posted.


----------



## MrFish

> so your fish is approx 6lbs 18 oz


So....7lbs 2oz???


----------



## Illinijeff

MrFish said:


> So....7lbs 2oz???


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Kim

22 X 15 X 15 / 800 =

22 X 15 = 330 X 15 =4950/800 = 6.1875 lbs


----------



## dorado74

Funny how all the people NOT catching these fish are the ones debating the weight.....get over it and go fishing! Nice Pomp!


----------



## panhandleslim

Dorado, 

I think everybody 'weighing in' here, seem to be genuinely interested in the fish and happy for the angler. When we see an inordinately large specie like this we want to delve into the details. Fish reports being what they are, we have to ask questions to verify the report. Nothing wrong with that and nobody is belittling his catch. I recognize the angler from the pier and he has always been nice and helpful; however, there is nothing wrong with interested parties trying to verify information that is not certified or official. Just relax....nobody is calling anybody a liar.


----------



## ThaFish

panhandleslim said:


> Dorado,
> 
> I think everybody 'weighing in' here, seem to be genuinely interested in the fish and happy for the angler. When we see an inordinately large specie like this we want to delve into the details. Fish reports being what they are, we have to ask questions to verify the report. Nothing wrong with that and nobody is belittling his catch. I recognize the angler from the pier and he has always been nice and helpful; however, there is nothing wrong with interested parties trying to verify information that is not certified or official. Just relax....nobody is calling anybody a liar.


+1. Well said man.


----------



## benjarmouche

panhandleslim said:


> Dorado,
> 
> I think everybody 'weighing in' here, seem to be genuinely interested in the fish and happy for the angler. When we see an inordinately large specie like this we want to delve into the details. Fish reports being what they are, we have to ask questions to verify the report. Nothing wrong with that and nobody is belittling his catch. I recognize the angler from the pier and he has always been nice and helpful; however, there is nothing wrong with interested parties trying to verify information that is not certified or official. Just relax....nobody is calling anybody a liar.


Especially when it comes to a state record claim.


----------



## CharlieT

*Pompzilla*

Holy sand fleas!!!

Great Catch.


----------

